# GlowLight Tetras and Shrimp ?



## Kristoph91 (8 Feb 2012)

I have four glowlights in my 30L tank. There is around 15 RCS in there, will the tetras bully the shrimp or attack them?

Thanks,
Kris.


----------



## basil (8 Feb 2012)

They won't bully the adults as such, but the shrimp will feel threatened and spend most of their time hiding out......so you certainly won't get the best out of the shrimp. The tetras WILL eat the babies though, maybe not all of the babies, but probably most of them. Of course you can help to minimise this by ensuring you have plenty of hideout places, moss or a good clump of pelia being perfect for this. 

My advice would be give into the shrimp and rehome the raptors..... I mean tetras! That way you'll get to view the shrimp relaxed and you'll see much more of them too.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Kristoph91 (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the reply basil. 
I have quite a few plants so i was hoping that the shrimp would be a cleaning crew more than anything - but I do want them to breed! 
Haha I wish they were raptors, wouldn't mind a miniature Jurassic Park 
Thanks for the advice, I like the fish so I think I'll add more moss and hope for the best!

Thanks, 
Kris.


----------



## basil (8 Feb 2012)

You'll convert soon don't worry.....give you 2 months tops before you become a shrimp nymph! Then those raptors will be out and you'll be shopping for crystal shrimp....guaranteed!


----------



## Kristoph91 (8 Feb 2012)

haha!  I do have a very small 5.5L tank, thinking of converting it to purely shrimp. 
One more question Basil - would an amano shrimp eat other shrimps babies ?

Kris.


----------



## basil (8 Feb 2012)

Don't get me started on amano's.....generally ok but don't mix with expensive shrimp. In my experience they have a liking towards heavily berried female dwarfs........


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Feb 2012)

Uh oh really ?
I'm afraid now! Haha.
So thats a no then?
How expensive do shrimp get ? My god I'm a noob.


----------



## basil (9 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Uh oh really ?
> I'm afraid now! Haha.
> So thats a no then?
> How expensive do shrimp get ? My god I'm a noob.



I kept Amano with my crs shrimp for over a year without any problems. Then over the space of 2 weeks witnessed Amano chasing pregnant females around the tank until caught. Amano would turn female over and pick out the eggs, just like they were sweets. Obviously shrimp subsequently died from the stress! Was prepared to let it go after the first incident as io thought maybe the crs was ill, but 2 strikes was enough!!

Yes they can be quite expensive. Read somewhere that one Shrimp fetched over $10,000 in Japan!!!


----------



## Kristoph91 (10 Feb 2012)

Oh man. I'm definitely going to steer clear of them then   
That actually sounds like something out of a horror movie, "The Shrimp Abortions" or something sick like that.  :? 

No way, why would it cost so much? Are certain colour genes recessive or has it got something to do with it being wild caught? That is a LOT of money for a shrimp.. Seems a massive jump from my £1 RCS. 
The most expensive shrimp I have is an armoured shrimp - and he seems to love my large hang on filter a bit too much - he climbs inside it and stays there. Only to pop out and crawl on my hand when i'm cleaning the filter. Yuck.

Kris


----------



## Maloney (15 Feb 2012)

Hi, I keep my RCS with Cardinal Tetras and pencil fish and its the shrimp that bully the fish! seriously ,if i stick a small lump of tubifex to the front glass, 2 or3 shrimps will attatch and defend it ,quite funny to watch, and I have plenty young that survive.


----------

